# Canon R1 - Optimal Glass



## GoldWing (Aug 7, 2022)

At 85 to 100MP, I'm hoping Canon will have new optimal glass for those investing in the platform who will be adopting entire new kits on a timely basis. Having a focus system, color rendition, tracking and DR superior to anything Canon has produced before, we hope optimized glass will be a priority.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 7, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> At 85 to 100MP, I'm hoping Canon will have new optimal glass for those investing in the platform who will be adopting entire new kits on a timely basis. Having a focus system, color rendition, tracking and DR superior to anything Canon has produced before, we hope optimized glass will be a priority.


No chance, Canon's lenses are known to be the worst crap on earth !
I've even begun to use Coke glass-bottle bottoms to get acceptable results. Sad, but so true...
Believe me, I have bigly a brain.


----------



## GoldWing (Aug 8, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> No chance, Canon's lenses are known to be the worst crap on earth !
> I've even begun to use Coke glass-bottle bottoms to get acceptable results. Sad, but so true...
> Believe me, I have bigly a brain.


The Canon f/2.8 300 IS USM II is perhaps one of the finest lenses in the world.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> The Canon f/2.8 300 IS USM II is perhaps one of the finest lenses in the world.


Best to get two so they can be used as dumbbells. With just one, a doorstop is the primary use case. They’re not good for much else.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 8, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> At 85 to 100MP, I'm hoping Canon will have new optimal glass for those investing in the platform who will be adopting entire new kits on a timely basis. Having a focus system, color rendition, tracking and DR superior to anything Canon has produced before, we hope optimized glass will be a priority.


I assume your "optimal glass" would be a physicist's "perfect lens" ... but I woulnd't bet on Canon having that ready to go.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2022)

jd7 said:


> I assume your "optimal glass" would be a physicist's "perfect lens" ... but I woulnd't bet on Canon having that ready to go.


Not even GoldWing would expect that.


----------



## GoldWing (Aug 8, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Not even GoldWing would expect that.


I'll bet they are working on a complete entry kit to make a $50,000 point of entry viable and a $75,000 to $80,000 to include some newly developed big whites.

If the camera is indeed what is rumored, the versatility of the platform will pay for itself in 2 to 3 weeks of being in the field.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> I'll bet they are working on a complete entry kit to make a $50,000 point of entry viable and a $75,000 to $80,000 to include some newly developed big whites.
> 
> If the camera is indeed what is rumored, the versatility of the platform will pay for itself in 2 to 3 weeks of being in the field.


I might take that bet.


----------



## JohnC (Aug 8, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I might take that bet.


Me too


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I might take that bet.


Maybe if he adds a couple of zeros to those values, Canon will design the kit just for him. Or he could commission Zeiss, they do that sort of thing.


----------

